# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  ما هو سبب تواجدك في المنتدى والى اي حدّ يستمر او ينتهي إنتسابك له ؟

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


كيفكم يا اعضاء الحصن؟

موضوعي اليوم تم تلخيصه في العنوان الرئيسي ، بدنا كل عضو بدخل هون يحكيلنا
بكل بساطة ووضوح وصراحة وبعيداً عن الفلسفة والشرح المعقّد
ويوضحلنا سبب تواجده في المنتدى واستمراره فيه ،
يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟

هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟

وان كان بإمكانك تطويره والمساهمة في اخراجه من حالة الركود فهل ستبدأ الآن في ذلك؟


**أهلا بكم جميعاً ..*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> كيفكم يا اعضاء الحصن؟
> 
> موضوعي اليوم تم تلخيصه في العنوان الرئيسي ، بدنا كل عضو بدخل هون يحكيلنا
> بكل بساطة ووضوح وصراحة وبعيداً عن الفلسفة والشرح المعقّد
> ويوضحلنا سبب تواجده في المنتدى واستمراره فيه ،
> يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
> ...


طبعا بالاختصار المنتدى بغض النظر عن غيابي لسبب قاهر بس بظل أسرتي الثانية يا محمود وانتا بتعرف هالاشي وأتمنى الافضل له دوما وانا مستعد لاي طلب مني عشان يبقى منتدنا الغالي ساطع وبالعالي

----------


## rand yanal

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> كيفكم يا اعضاء الحصن؟
> 
> موضوعي اليوم تم تلخيصه في العنوان الرئيسي ، بدنا كل عضو بدخل هون يحكيلنا
> بكل بساطة ووضوح وصراحة وبعيداً عن الفلسفة والشرح المعقّد
> ويوضحلنا سبب تواجده في المنتدى واستمراره فيه ،
> يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
> ...


مسا الخير على الجميع .. دمتوا بخير .. وكل عام وانتوا بألف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد .. 

بالنسبة لتسجيلي بالمنتدى بشكر الانسانة إللي تعلمت منها أشياء كتيييييييييير وهيه السبب اني هون وتعرفت عليكوا مها عزمي ( أميرة قوس النصر ) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بالنسبة لإستمراري بالمنتدى ,, لاحظت إنة بتمتع مواضيع قيمة وجديدة وبعطيني أفكار جديدة .. وأهم شي فية لفت إنتباهي هو التنافس الشديد بين أعضاء المنتدى في التسابق بالردود على المواضيع ..  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 

أما بالنسبة للحظة إللي رح تيجي وأحكي فيها سلام لكل واحد موجود هون ,, وشكرا لكل واحد علمني إشي حتى لو صغير وسلام ما رح أرجع بالمرة .. هو إني أفتح بيت خاص فيه وأتجوز وأكون بشتغل لانه بصراحة هاي المواضيع رح توخذ مني كل وقتي ..ما رح أقدر 
على العموم هاد الموضوع مطول  .. وطول ما أنا هون رح أعطي المنتدى على قد ما بقدر .. :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  

بالنسبة لمتسوى المنتدى بدي أحكي رأي وما بدي حدا وخصوصا من الإدارة يزعل مني ( حسان , هدوء , مها ) ,, ستايلات المنتدى كتير ضعيفة المفروض يكون أقوى من هيك ومحمي أكتر ,, يعني لو واحد بشتهي يهكر الموقع بالكتير ساعتين بكون المنتدى منتهي ..  :Icon5:  :Icon5: 

اما بالنسبة لتطوير المنتدى وإخراجة من حالة الركود إنشالله إني ما بقصر ,, مع إني بحاول أكون على إطلاع تام على كل المواضيع إللي بتكون موجودة بالمنتدى وعلى إطلاع بما هو جديد ..  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

بالفترات إللي بغيب فيها عن المنتدى وما بكون هون بالمرة إعرفوا إني بكون مشغولة بامتحاناتي وبس .. :SnipeR (30): 

 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> بكل بساطة ووضوح وصراحة وبعيداً عن الفلسفة والشرح المعقّد
> ويوضحلنا سبب تواجده في المنتدى واستمراره فيه ،
> يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
> شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟


انا دخلت المنتدى بالمرة الاولى بـ دعوة من اخ وقريب وعزيز علي كان هون وراح
وبالمرة الثانية دخلت لـ حبي للمنتدى ومعزتي لمدير المنتدى
وال خلاني استمر بحب العناد لاني عنيدة ، وبحكي لتواجدي stop لما احس انه خلص انا اكتفيت هون




> هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
> ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟


هو المنتدى كتير كويس بس في ناس غايبة كتير الها بصمة هون والطلبات مش دائما تُجاب




> وان كان بإمكانك تطويره والمساهمة في اخراجه من حالة الركود فهل ستبدأ الآن في ذلك؟


انا مبلشة وان شاء الله رح اكمل وعارفة حالي ما بقصر  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

صباح الخير الكم جميعا
انا سجلت بالمنتدى بدعوة من اختي روان وهي هون عضو بالمنتدى ولو هيا حست انو مو حلو ومفيد كان ما حكتلي اسجل فيه
واللي اثار فضولي فيه هو انه العلاقة بين الاعضاء قائمة على التعاون والمحبة والصداقة الاخوية بدون مصالح 
وانا هاي الفترة رح اغيب عن المنتدى بس لأخلص سنة التوجيهي 
بس اكيد ما رح اغيب على طول رح افوت بين الفترة والتانية وادعولي
ومارح احكي لتواجدي stop الا لما يفصل النت عنا طبعا ان شاءالله بعد عمر طويـــــــــل
وسلامتكم 
ويسلمو هدوء لطرحك للموضوع وفعلا انت مدير ناجح وياريت كل المنتديات يكون الها مدير متلك واعضاء متلنا 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
 التفاعل والروح الطيبة بين الأعضاء والنشاط ملفت للنظر على الأقل إلي أنا شخصياً

شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟
الشي بخليني أستمر بالمنتدى أنا لهلا ما اعطيت شي بمستواي الحقيقي لسا في حاجز مانعني من ما اخد راحتي شو السبب مابعرف .. الي بخليني استمر انه اترك بصمة بالصرح واعطيه مقابل ما اخدت منه .. بحكي لتواجدي* *STOP لما حس تواجدي انتهك محرماتي ومقعتداتي ومبادئي و أفكاري وقتها رح كون أنانية وفضل راحتي على الأقل للمصلحة العامة ولحتى ما أخسر روح بتعز علي وهالموقف صار معي والحمدلله كان ايجابي على الأقل إلي .*
* 
هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟
أنا ماعندي نظره شموليه للمنتدى لقيم المنتدى بشكل عام بقدر قيمه منذ دخولي له .. المنتدى قوي كتير من ناحية اقسام ومواضيع و في نخبة مميزة من الأعضاء سواء القدامى أو المستمرين - الحاليين - المنتدى برأيي الشخصي بتراجع بحالتين الأولى هي المصالح الشخصية و الأنانية والعلاقات الشخصية برأيي هي عامل كبير ليدمر أكبر منتدى بمجرد ما بلش الإنسان يشوف حاله مفضل على المنتدى ووجوده مهم للمنتدى وقتها انا عن المنتدى بحكيله يكتر خيرك ماتحملني جميله بكم مشاركة انا علمتك وانا الي بنيت اسمك ففضلك على حالك الحالة الثانية غياب الإدارة .. الإدارة دورها تنظيمي وتشجيعي و الأعضاء دورهم التفاعل والنشاط الدور مكمل لبعض لما تبدأ الفجوه بالتوسع بأثر سلبي وبتراجع الاداء 

وان كان بإمكانك تطويره والمساهمة في اخراجه من حالة الركود فهل ستبدأ الآن في ذلك؟
مافينا ننكر أنه أي منتدى بمر بحالة ركود بس هي حاله لحظية يعني مرحلة من مراحل عمره ورح يطلع منها بنجاح .. و أي عضو يملك رقم عضويه قادر على التطوير وواجب عليه التطوير .. هل ستبدأ الآن مارح جاوبه بكلام أنا بتعامل مع الأفعال 


هدوء عاصف 
موضوع رائع جداً 
بتمنى نوصل لنتائج بعد هالموضوع والحوار الرائع 
ويكون نقطه ايجابية نحو التغيير والتقدم والرقي 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> طبعا بالاختصار المنتدى بغض النظر عن غيابي لسبب قاهر بس بظل أسرتي الثانية يا محمود وانتا بتعرف هالاشي وأتمنى الافضل له دوما وانا مستعد لاي طلب مني عشان يبقى منتدنا الغالي ساطع وبالعالي



*أهلا عبود .. صباح الخير لإلك .. والله بعرف يا صديقي انو غيابك غصبن عنك ، ما بتقصر يا كبير .. كلك زوق*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مسا الخير على الجميع .. دمتوا بخير .. وكل عام وانتوا بألف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد .. 
> 
> بالنسبة لتسجيلي بالمنتدى بشكر الانسانة إللي تعلمت منها أشياء كتيييييييييير وهيه السبب اني هون وتعرفت عليكوا مها عزمي ( أميرة قوس النصر )
> 
> بالنسبة لإستمراري بالمنتدى ,, لاحظت إنة بتمتع مواضيع قيمة وجديدة وبعطيني أفكار جديدة .. وأهم شي فية لفت إنتباهي هو التنافس الشديد بين أعضاء المنتدى في التسابق بالردود على المواضيع .. 
> 
> أما بالنسبة للحظة إللي رح تيجي وأحكي فيها سلام لكل واحد موجود هون ,, وشكرا لكل واحد علمني إشي حتى لو صغير وسلام ما رح أرجع بالمرة .. هو إني أفتح بيت خاص فيه وأتجوز وأكون بشتغل لانه بصراحة هاي المواضيع رح توخذ مني كل وقتي ..ما رح أقدر 
> على العموم هاد الموضوع مطول  .. وطول ما أنا هون رح أعطي المنتدى على قد ما بقدر .. 
> 
> ...


*
**أهلاً رند نورتي النقاش ..* 
*شكراً لمها اللي عرفتنا عليكي ويا رب نرجع نشوفها من جديد بيناتنا ..*

*رند ملاحظاتك بالنسبة للمنتدى في محلها انا بتفق معك ، شكراً لملاحظاتك ورأيك اللي بدل على خوفك وحرصك على المنتدى ، بالنسبة لوقت خروجك من المنتدى وهو (بعد الزواج) فيعني هيك انا تأكدت انك ما رح تغادرينا لأي سبب عادي  هي الإمتحانات اللي بتبعدك عنا وان شاء الله يا رب ما يصعب عليكي اشي وتجيبيها الأولى ..*
*شكراً لمشاركتك الرائعة رند ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا دخلت المنتدى بالمرة الاولى بـ دعوة من اخ وقريب وعزيز علي كان هون وراح
> وبالمرة الثانية دخلت لـ حبي للمنتدى ومعزتي لمدير المنتدى
> وال خلاني استمر بحب العناد لاني عنيدة ، وبحكي لتواجدي stop لما احس انه خلص انا اكتفيت هون
> 
> هو المنتدى كتير كويس بس في ناس غايبة كتير الها بصمة هون والطلبات مش دائما تُجاب
> 
> انا مبلشة وان شاء الله رح اكمل وعارفة حالي ما بقصر




*أهلاً "طوق الياسمين" نورتينا من جديد  كيفك طمنيني عنك؟*

*يختي يا طوق لاحظت انو جوابك اله الف معنى وبدي توضحيلي الآتي لو سمحتي:*

*- مين بتعاندي بالمنتدى؟ يعني عناد لدرجة انو يكون هالعناد لسبب لإستمراريتك ..*

*- كيف بتحسي انك اكتفيتي من المنتدى؟ هل للأعضاء فترات صلاحية يكتفون بعد انتهائها من المنتدى؟*

*بالنسبة لسلبيات المنتدى من غياب الاعضاء وغياب الادارة انا بتفق معك انها اكتر شي ساهم في ركود المنتدى ، وانا هدفي الأساسي من هالموضوع معرفة الاسباب الحقيقية اللي بتدفع اي عضو للإنسحاب من المنتدى لنتدارك الموقف قبل لينسحب المزيد ، هل الانسحابات لأسباب تتعلق بالمنتدى؟ ام لأسباب شخصية المنتدى غير مسؤول عنها؟*

*شكراً لمشاركتك "طوق الياسمين"*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> صباح الخير الكم جميعا
> انا سجلت بالمنتدى بدعوة من اختي روان وهي هون عضو بالمنتدى ولو هيا حست انو مو حلو ومفيد كان ما حكتلي اسجل فيه
> واللي اثار فضولي فيه هو انه العلاقة بين الاعضاء قائمة على التعاون والمحبة والصداقة الاخوية بدون مصالح 
> وانا هاي الفترة رح اغيب عن المنتدى بس لأخلص سنة التوجيهي 
> بس اكيد ما رح اغيب على طول رح افوت بين الفترة والتانية وادعولي
> ومارح احكي لتواجدي stop الا لما يفصل النت عنا طبعا ان شاءالله بعد عمر طويـــــــــل
> وسلامتكم 
> ويسلمو هدوء لطرحك للموضوع وفعلا انت مدير ناجح وياريت كل المنتديات يكون الها مدير متلك واعضاء متلنا




*تسلمي دودو كلك زوق والله اني بحبكم كلكم وبعزكم وانتي وباقي فتيات المنتدى متل اخواتي بالزبط ، بخاف عليكم وبغار عليكم متل ما نكون عيلة وحدة انا فرد فيها .. تسلمي* 

*شكراً لإلك وشكراً لروان وأهلا فيكِ معنا دائماً وابداً وبتمنالك التوفيق والنجاح بالتوجيهي ، وبصراحة التوجيهي سبب وجيه ومقنع ومبرر للغياب عن المنتدى ، بس يعني متل ما تفضلتي ضلك طلطلي علينا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
>  التفاعل والروح الطيبة بين الأعضاء والنشاط ملفت للنظر على الأقل إلي أنا شخصياً
> 
> شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟
> الشي بخليني أستمر بالمنتدى أنا لهلا ما اعطيت شي بمستواي الحقيقي لسا في حاجز مانعني من ما اخد راحتي شو السبب مابعرف .. الي بخليني استمر انه اترك بصمة بالصرح واعطيه مقابل ما اخدت منه .. بحكي لتواجدي* *STOP لما حس تواجدي انتهك محرماتي ومقعتداتي ومبادئي و أفكاري وقتها رح كون أنانية وفضل راحتي على الأقل للمصلحة العامة ولحتى ما أخسر روح بتعز علي وهالموقف صار معي والحمدلله كان ايجابي على الأقل إلي .*
> * 
> هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
> ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟
> أنا ماعندي نظره شموليه للمنتدى لقيم المنتدى بشكل عام بقدر قيمه منذ دخولي له .. المنتدى قوي كتير من ناحية اقسام ومواضيع و في نخبة مميزة من الأعضاء سواء القدامى أو المستمرين - الحاليين - المنتدى برأيي الشخصي بتراجع بحالتين الأولى هي المصالح الشخصية و الأنانية والعلاقات الشخصية برأيي هي عامل كبير ليدمر أكبر منتدى بمجرد ما بلش الإنسان يشوف حاله مفضل على المنتدى ووجوده مهم للمنتدى وقتها انا عن المنتدى بحكيله يكتر خيرك ماتحملني جميله بكم مشاركة انا علمتك وانا الي بنيت اسمك ففضلك على حالك الحالة الثانية غياب الإدارة .. الإدارة دورها تنظيمي وتشجيعي و الأعضاء دورهم التفاعل والنشاط الدور مكمل لبعض لما تبدأ الفجوه بالتوسع بأثر سلبي وبتراجع الاداء 
> ...



*شكراً دموع الغصون لمشاركتكِ إيانا وشكراً لتألقكِ الدائم ..

صراحة انتي وضحتي كتير من الجوانب الهامة في المنتدى .. كالعادة تضعين النقاط على الحروف 

اول شي بحمد ربي على انو سبب مغادرتك المنتدى كان اله تأثير ايجابي لإلك على الأقل - حسب نظرتي - شفناكِ من جديد 
بالنسبة يا دموع الغصون لموضوع غيابات الاعضاء انا معك انو العلاقات الشخصية بتدمر المنتدى رغم اني كنت اشوفها عامل لتطويره وتحفيز الاعضاء على التنافس ، بوحكم تواجدي في ادارة المنتدى واطلاعي على احوال الاعضاء وعلاقاتهم ببعضم انا بتفق معك انو موضوع (التنافس السلبي) بين الاعضاء بدمر الموقع وبخليه يفقد أجمل ما فيه (روح الألفة والتعاون والحب بين الاعضاء) ، بالنسبة لموضوع غياب الاداريين فرح احكي بوضوح كونه في ما اشي مخبى هالايام  :
اعضاء الادارة 4 وهم حسان ومها وانا وهديل ، ومن الواضح جداً زواج اختنا مها وقلّة تفرغها للمنتدى ، بس مها بتدخل باستمرار بدون مشاركة وبتمارس مهامها عادي كمراقبة ، حسان نفس الشي رغم ظروف عمله القاهرة جداً واللي انا مطلع عليها ، يمكن لو كنت مكانه ما اتحمل الوضع !!
وعندك المراقبين والمشاركين في آن معا واللي هن هديل وانا .. بعرف انو غير كافي بس بالفترة الحالية وكونه ما فيه أعضاء -نشيطين-  كتير فما بنقدر نفكر بزيادة الادارة رغم انو الفكرة موجودة من زمان وعم ندرسها منيح لنختار الأنسب والأقدر على دخول الادارة ، هلأ انا من كم يوم طرحت موضوع عن فتح باب الترشّح للإشراف في المنتدى والموضوع موجود في المنتدى العام ، واسمحيلي دموع استغل الفرصة واعلن من جديد انو ما زلنا بنستقبل طلبات الترشّح للإشراف في المنتدى مع التأكيد على انو كل عضو برشّح نفسه بكون مؤهل ايضاً لدخول الادارة ، يعني المتقدّمين خاضعين لمراقبة وفحص لمعرفة مدى قدرتهم عل تحمل اعباء (منصب الاداري) ليتم بعد ذلك اختيار المناسب -ان وجد- ..

شكراً دموع الغصون بودّي الاستمرار في الاستزادة من افكارك ، فجميعها في غاية الروعة ..
الله يخليلنا اياكِ على طول وما يحرمنا منك ..*

----------


## rand yanal

> *
> **أهلاً رند نورتي النقاش ..* 
> *شكراً لمها اللي عرفتنا عليكي ويا رب نرجع نشوفها من جديد بيناتنا ..*
> 
> *رند ملاحظاتك بالنسبة للمنتدى في محلها انا بتفق معك ، شكراً لملاحظاتك ورأيك اللي بدل على خوفك وحرصك على المنتدى ، بالنسبة لوقت خروجك من المنتدى وهو (بعد الزواج) فيعني هيك انا تأكدت انك ما رح تغادرينا لأي سبب عادي  هي الإمتحانات اللي بتبعدك عنا وان شاء الله يا رب ما يصعب عليكي اشي وتجيبيها الأولى ..*
> *شكراً لمشاركتك الرائعة رند ..*


_تسلم يا هدوء أحرجتني .._  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## shams spring

*مممم أنـــا دخلت في المنتـــدى اول مـــرة بالصدفــــة ... قرأت خبر فـــيو  وكان الرابط موجود عل فيـــس ... 

الــي لفــت انتـــباهي أول شيء اسمـــة ... " طبعا لأنه انا بدرس بالحصن ... وسكان الحصن كمـــان "   فهالشيء هاد خلاه مميــز عندي من بيـــن كل المنتـــديــات يلي اشتــــركت فيها ......... 
توقفــــت لفترة طويـــلة ..... لانه مليــــت ... بس بعديــن رجعتلـه ... وهالشي هاد بفضل صديقتي وجارتي العزيزة " رنـــــــــد ينــال" ..قرأتلها خاطرة  رابطها عل فيس ...كاتبيتها هون بالمنتدى .... فحنيــــت للمنتــدى ورجعـــت ^_^    

الـــي بخلينــي استمــر فيه ...لانه بحسسني بجو العائلة.... بجو الجامعة....وسعـــيي للتمـــيز فيه ......  

مممم الــي بخليني اعمل STOP   بس احس بالملل ..... ولمـــا كل الي بعرفهم يغــادرو المنتدى ...  


هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟

وان كان بإمكانك تطويره والمساهمة في اخراجه من حالة الركود فهل ستبدأ الآن في ذلك؟

==> مممممم نعـــم  ... " وهالشيء هاد  سببه الكبي هو وجودك انت "هدوء" ...لأنك من اكتر المساهمين فيبناءه و منع ركودة ... وبتابع المنتدى  دائما    ....... لكـــن لسا بحاجة الى اعضاء فاعلين اكتر ...    .. يعني لازم يكون في شيء مميز بالمنتدى يحفزهم على التفاعل فيووو ... 
المشكلة انه اكتر الاعضاء ... غير فاعلين في المنتدى.... وفي اعضاء مميزين غادرو المنتدى لأسباب عديدة ومن بينهم "العقيق الاحمر==أشتقنالك"... وهالشيء هاد بأثر فيو... وفي أداءه 
... وايضــا المنتدى بحاجة لوجود "حسان القضاه" .....لانه هو ضاحب المنتدى ..... واحنا كتير بنفتقد لوجوده ... ونتمنى انه يرجع بقوة  

اكيد انــا بقدر اساهــم في بناءه بشكل كبير وانشالله رح اساهم فيه  

اكيد ما انـــا مبلشة بالاســـاس ^_^  

شكرا هدوء بصراحة موضوع مهم واجـــا بوقتــــه*   :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *أهلاً "طوق الياسمين" نورتينا من جديد  كيفك طمنيني عنك؟*
> 
> *يختي يا طوق لاحظت انو جوابك اله الف معنى وبدي توضحيلي الآتي لو سمحتي:*
> 
> *- مين بتعاندي بالمنتدى؟ يعني عناد لدرجة انو يكون هالعناد لسبب لإستمراريتك ..*
> 
> *- كيف بتحسي انك اكتفيتي من المنتدى؟ هل للأعضاء فترات صلاحية يكتفون بعد انتهائها من المنتدى؟*
> 
> *بالنسبة لسلبيات المنتدى من غياب الاعضاء وغياب الادارة انا بتفق معك انها اكتر شي ساهم في ركود المنتدى ، وانا هدفي الأساسي من هالموضوع معرفة الاسباب الحقيقية اللي بتدفع اي عضو للإنسحاب من المنتدى لنتدارك الموقف قبل لينسحب المزيد ، هل الانسحابات لأسباب تتعلق بالمنتدى؟ ام لأسباب شخصية المنتدى غير مسؤول عنها؟*
> ...


بعاند ذاتي بأني بستمر هون او بقدر استمر اكتر من ما بستطيع
وبكتفي من هون لما ابطل قادرة اعاند حالي واكمل  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## (dodo)

> *تسلمي دودو كلك زوق والله اني بحبكم كلكم وبعزكم وانتي وباقي فتيات المنتدى متل اخواتي بالزبط ، بخاف عليكم وبغار عليكم متل ما نكون عيلة وحدة انا فرد فيها .. تسلمي* 
> 
> *شكراً لإلك وشكراً لروان وأهلا فيكِ معنا دائماً وابداً وبتمنالك التوفيق والنجاح بالتوجيهي ، وبصراحة التوجيهي سبب وجيه ومقنع ومبرر للغياب عن المنتدى ، بس يعني متل ما تفضلتي ضلك طلطلي علينا*


تسلم كلك زوق وان شاءالله رح افوت وطلطل عليكم ولو هو انا بقدر استغني عنكم 
^_^

----------


## الوسادة

*اول شي كل الأجوبة اني بحب المنتد هاد كتير و الله 

يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
انا فتت ادور على اسئلة توجيهي متل ما حكيت ئبل هالمرة و اول ما فتت كان المنتدى فيو اعضاء غير اللي موجودين هلأ بس في ناس ضلوا و بتمنى انه الموجودين بهالأوقات يضلوا و كمان اللي كانوا يرجعوا 

شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟
و الله عندي قاعدة بتحكي دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء 

هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟
و الله منتدانا لسه بده يعني في منتديات عدد زوارها اضعاف عدد زوارنا و اعضاءنا ان شالله الى الأمام و كلنا نعمل على انه يكبر صح انا مو مستفيدة اشي بس مش عارفة ليش بحب اي اشي اكون فيه انه يكون ممتاز ( مو غرور و الله ) و بحب الناس تستفيد من كل شي بقدمه هاد بيشعرني بشعور حلو كتير 



يسلمو هدوئة حلو الموضوع 

طيب انت احكيلنا و جاوب*

----------


## &روان&

انا بصراحة سجلت بالمنتدى عن طريق الصدفة وعجبني اسمو
 ولما سجلت فيه حبيتو وحبيت الاعضاء كلهم  ودعيت اختي دودو اتسجل فيه لانو كتير مفيد 
 والمنتدى كل مالو عم بيتطور وهذا كله بفضل طبعا القائمين عليه وان شاء الله رح نساهم في تطويره اكتر واكتر
واللي اثار فضولي فيه انو كل الاعضاء اخوة والعلاقات القائمة بينهم علاقة 
 حب واحترام
 وان شاء الله ما رح اتوقف عن دخولي عن المنتدى لاي سبب كان
يسلمو كتير هدوء على الموضوع وهذا الموضوع دلالة على اهتمامك بالاعضاء وبأرائهم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> كيفكم يا اعضاء الحصن؟


تمام ..انتَ كيفك هدوء ..




> سبب تواجده في المنتدى واستمراره فيه ،
> يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟


كان تواجدي برغبه من بنت الشديفات وبعد هيك حبيت المنتدى بكل تفاصيله 
اعضائه في قمه الروعه .. اهدافه .. وطنيته .. ابعاده بكل مكنوناتها رائعه ..





> شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟


وجود اناس رائعين يجعلوني اشتاق لرؤيتهم هنا وانتظار حروفهم وبصماتهم بشوق..
اوصل لمرحله التجمد وهيا الـstop عندما اشعر بأنه غير مرغوب فيا كعضو هنا ..




> هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
> ان بإمكانك المساهمة في بناءه وتطويره؟


اعتقد بأنه على عتبات المستوى المطلوب .. لا يوجد به تراجع لكنه فقد بعض من اركانه .. واقصد بذلك غياب بعض الاعضاء عنه .. بإمكاني المساهمه في ذلك لان الحصن .. هو بيتي ..





> وان كان بإمكانك تطويره والمساهمة في اخراجه من حالة الركود فهل ستبدأ الآن في ذلك؟


اكيد ..فهذا المنتدى كالقطار اغلبنا عائدون وبعضنا مغادرون .. فلنزيد في رقيه ومجده ..

اشكرك يا صاحب الهدوء .. رائع انت ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *اول شي كل الأجوبة اني بحب المنتد هاد كتير و الله 
> 
> يعني لما دخلت هالمنتدى شو اللي اثار فضولك فيه؟
> انا فتت ادور على اسئلة توجيهي متل ما حكيت ئبل هالمرة و اول ما فتت كان المنتدى فيو اعضاء غير اللي موجودين هلأ بس في ناس ضلوا و بتمنى انه الموجودين بهالأوقات يضلوا و كمان اللي كانوا يرجعوا 
> 
> شو يلي بخليك تستمر فيه ؟ وشو يلي بوصلك لمرحلة تقول لتواجدك STOP ؟؟
> و الله عندي قاعدة بتحكي دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء 
> 
> هل المنتدى في المستوى المطلوب؟ واذا كان في تراجع فما هو السبب وهل تعتقد انت كعضو فيه
> ...



*والله يا هديل انتي من يوم ما شاركتينا تغيّر وضع المنتدى للأحسن ، مش مجامله يختي يا هديل والدليل انو كل الاعضاء بشهدولك بهالشيء ..*
*اذا بتلاحظي بأسفل صفحة المنتدى بتلاقي هالعبارة :* 

*أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 31,981, 11-11-2010 الساعة 04:48 PM.*
*
*
*كان اياميتها في تفاعل اكبر من هالايام وكان المنتدى في عصره الذهبي ، الموضوع مش قصة انو ما فيه اعضاء كتير او زوار اكبر انما الموضوع بقلة اهتمام الزوار والاعضاء بالمنتدى متل الاول .. يعني بدو مشاركة الجميع في اعادته الى ما كان عليه مع انني لا أحبّذ تكرار هذه المقولة لأن منتدانا ما شاء الله عليه المتواجدين فيه الآن من النخبة.*

*انا بالنسبة لإلي ما ممكن بيوم اترك المنتدى ولا بأي حال من الأول ، يعني ما فيه حدود لإنتسابي اله ، بآمن انو المشاركة في المنتدى غير مقترنه بمشاكلنا خارجه ، يعني لأسباب معينة يمكن نغيب لكن ما نتركه ، على سبيل المثال انا بدي اسافر ، باجي وبقول يا اعضائنا انا مسافر ويمكن اغيب عنكم لغاية يوم كذا ، بس ما باجي اقول انا رح اترككم ويلا الوداع !!!*
*الايام مرات بتفرز مشاكلها علينا لكن هالمشاكل آخرتها بتزول ظن فكرة خروج الاعضاء بطريقة الوداع هاي بتحبطهم وبتجعل بعض الاعضاء في حالات تساؤل ويمكن يخرج اعضاء تانيين بسببها ، كمان شو موقف المنتدى من الزوار لما يدخلوا ويلاقوا هيك مواضيع؟ الزائر اللي بفكر يسجل بالمنتدى لما يشوف اعضاء عم يطلعوا رح يفكر بعدم تجربه التسجيل !*

*انا رح اشتغل على هالمنتدى منيح بكل ما اوتيت من قوة ورح احاول قدر الامكان ما اقصر تجاهه بس بدي مساعدتكم جميعا لإني لوحدي ما بقدر على هالحمل ..*

*مين بدو يساعدني ويوقف معي بهالمسؤولية؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بتشكركم جميعاً على مروركم .. شكراً شمس على لطفك .. والشكر موصول لروان ودودو .. وصديقة ودموع .. شكراً لكم ..*

----------


## بيلسان

سبب تواجدي في هو اني شتغلت مع احد الادارين فالمنتدى
وللي خلاني استمر في واحب ادخل بعيد عن شغلي حتى من البيت انووووو منتدى بجنن وحلووووووووو ومسلي ومفيد عن جد 
شو اللي بخليني اترك المنتدى !! مممم عدم طرح موضيع جديده تستفزني وتخليني  اشترك فيها

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

طبعاً انا دخلت المنتدى عن طريق الاعضاء المؤسسين : محمد قسايمه ... عمار قسايمه 
و سبب تواجدي ها هنا ...لانه أجد في منتدى الحصن: الماضي ( قبل 3 أو 4 سنوات ) لما اشتركت فيه
و إني اجد في منتدى الحصن : الارض .. الوطن ...الهويه  :Icon26:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا بغض النظر عن تغيبي عن منتدنا الغالي على قلبي وعلاقاتي الحلوة من بعض الاعضاء يلي بفتخر فيهم ونفسي أسهر معهم زي زمان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا ترى ، لما طرحت هالموضوع كان الأعضاء اللي جاوبوا متخيلين انه رح يصير المنتدى متل ما صار اليوم؟ يا رب تكونوا بخير ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *يا ترى ، لما طرحت هالموضوع كان الأعضاء اللي جاوبوا متخيلين انه رح يصير المنتدى متل ما صار اليوم؟ يا رب تكونوا بخير ..*


ههههههههه ارجع لردي بتعرف انه من زمان عندي رؤيه ونظره مستقبليه 
اصلا مش من قليل اسمي رؤى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ههههههههه ارجع لردي بتعرف انه من زمان عندي رؤيه ونظره مستقبليه 
> اصلا مش من قليل اسمي رؤى





هههههههههه اه والله انطبقت نظرتك المستقبلية بالحرف الواحد ما شاء الله عنك

----------


## دموع الغصون

لتعرف بس 
وان شاء الله يكون الكل بخير

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

الجامعة لا يمكن أن تفترق عنها أو تغيب عن خاطرك يوماً

----------

